
Got a Match? - DanBC
http://www-ccs.cs.umass.edu/shri/iPic.html
======
DanBC
HN's title policy is confusing, so I'm leaving the original title. This is
about a webserver running on an 8 pin IC with a 256 kilobit eprom.

The Wayback Machine has the images.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20060111114731/http://www-
ccs.cs...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060111114731/http://www-
ccs.cs.umass.edu/shri/iPic.html)

> The chip is a PIC 12C509A, running at 4MHz (Internal RC clock)

> implementing the IPic tiny TCP/IP stack,

> a HTTP 1.0 compliant web-server,

> a simple telnet server (for editing files on the chip),

> an 24LC256 i2c EEPROM

